# Nero 8 Crashes !!



## bajaj151 (Oct 22, 2007)

I installed Nero 8.....but when I start Nero Home....it crashes....
I installed Nero again but same problem....

What should I do.....?


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 22, 2007)

Do u got a visual c++ blah blah.   runtime error?

If u are in Vista, disable the user account control (UAC) and then install the software. It should work. After restarting u can enable UAC again if u wish. Try it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm to start with Nero 8 is also crashing at my place  but its just one of the apps of the Nero 8 suite, the Nero Vision 5 

every time I try to add a video file to Nero Vision, it crashes 

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/2732/73858236oz6.jpg

and then this error message

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/3717/24087267zu1.jpg

The Windows is a clean installation on which I have installed the Nero 8...


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 22, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> Do u got a visual c++ blah blah.   runtime error?
> 
> If u are in Vista, disable the user account control (UAC) and then install the software. It should work. After restarting u can enable UAC again if u wish. Try it.



I already disabled the UAC...that means...I installed Nero with UAC off....
And I am getting error:

Nero has stopped working and yaa its visual basic runtime error....


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 22, 2007)

Install Nero 8 and when it crashes, run the installer again and select repair.  Or just select next, next... if the option repair is not available.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> Install Nero 8 and when it crashes, run the installer again and select repair.  Or just select next, next... if the option repair is not available.



Did that as you said... Re-Installed after the crash, restarted but didnt help its still crashing


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 22, 2007)

I re-install again....but still nero not working...


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 22, 2007)

I may be mistaken but dont you need Microsoft Dotnet Framework 2.0.


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 22, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken but dont you need Microsoft Dotnet Framework 2.0.



I am using Vista...I dont think...I need Net 2.0...wht u say ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken but dont you need Microsoft Dotnet Framework 2.0.



in case of Vista its bundled I guess 

anyway take a look at the error message of the Crash from event viewer...


```
Faulting application NeroVision.exe, version 5.1.0.2, time stamp 0x46fa49f6, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.762, time stamp 0x45712238, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00008a8c, process id 0x8f8, application start time 0x01c814acf2c6a0b3.
```


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> in case of Vista its bundled I guess



No it does'nt come bundled, try installing dotnet framework 2.0 and try.


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 22, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> No it does'nt come bundled, try installing dotnet framework 2.0 and try.



Ok...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> No it does'nt come bundled, try installing dotnet framework 2.0 and try.



Are you sure ??

as when I run the stand alone utility to install Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86) I get this message !!!

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/3158/13185417vh0.jpg


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 22, 2007)

ME think slash is right.
M$ dotnet frameworks are not reverse compatible as far as I know.....so if an application needs dotnet2.0 then dotnet3.0 won't help.
SO try installing dotnet2.0 first.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ME think slash is right.
> M$ dotnet frameworks are not reverse compatible as far as I know.....so if an application needs dotnet2.0 then dotnet3.0 won't help.
> SO try installing dotnet2.0 first.



Didnt get the point ???

I was wondering .Net 2.0 is bundled with Vista where as @slash_89 said no, so when I try i found it says "The product in already installed as a part of OS" so I didnt get ur point... !!!

Please explain


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 22, 2007)

^^oh I dint see your post.
If it is installed then its ok.BTW did you try running it in XP?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

it runs fine under Windows XP !!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 22, 2007)

lol.I knew.

You can try running it under xp compatibility mode in Vista though I seriously doubt it will help much.

Nero has always rolled out half baked products which are then refined by patches.Look at the rate at which they are rolling out their products......just 2-3months ago they rolled out nero7.10(something) with blu ray and hd support.


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Are you sure ??
> 
> as when I run the stand alone utility to install Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86) I get this message !!!
> 
> *img124.imageshack.us/img124/3158/13185417vh0.jpg




Ya...same message...on my system...
and yes...its working on xp...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

One more thing !!! After testing with many video files, what i can see is Nero Vision is having the problem with Video files which are encoded with xvid or divx (MPEG4 / H264) codecs....

for example... this one with MPEG4 under xvid

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/210/11405220yw3.jpg


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 23, 2007)

Update to nero 8.1.1.0b. The error should be fixed.   

Link : *www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nero8-update.php


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> Update to nero 8.1.1.0b. The error should be fixed.
> 
> Link : *www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nero8-update.php



it is 8.1.1.0b


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 23, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> *img89.imageshack.us/img89/962/79523607hn9.png



This is the error..I am talking about...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

OK.. after chating with few frnds I can understand it seems its a Bug as the error can be recreated under this bellow Process...

*OS :* Windows Vista (Without SP1) uptodate
*Hardware :* Any (in most case RAM was more than 1 GB)
*Nero Version :* 8.x (incl the letest 8.1.1.0b)

*Problem :* Nero vision creashes when you try to burn a xvid / divx (MPEG4 / H264) encoded video file as DVD video...

Open Nero Vision 5 (which comes with Nero 8)... Click *Make DVD (DVD-Video)*

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/9789/91137079pp7.jpg

On Next screen please click *Add Video Files*

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/9417/92169585jk7.jpg

Now please browse to add any xvid of divx (MPEG4 / H264) encoded video file like this one bellow...

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/210/11405220yw3.jpg

Now as soon as you add the file, nero vision may crash with following errors,

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/2732/73858236oz6.jpg

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/3717/24087267zu1.jpg

and when you refer to Windows Event viewer you may find followinh type of Error mesage !!!


```
Faulting application NeroVision.exe, version 5.1.0.2, time stamp 0x46fa49f6, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.762, time stamp 0x45712238, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00008a8c, process id 0x8f8, application start time 0x01c814acf2c6a0b3.
```


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes even I am facing a similar problem...
I tried to make a DVD Video of Xvid file and it gave the same error..
Hope that it will be fixed in future versions....
BTW is this problem Vista specific?


----------



## assasin (Oct 23, 2007)

for me Nero 8 crashes when i start Nero Start Smart.i've Vista with SP1(v.249) but if i start individual apps they dont crash.at first i thought it cud be a issue with SP1 but now i'm sure its not.
so any solutions as of now?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 23, 2007)

Offtopic:How much nero 8 costs guys?I think I should upgrade from nero6.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> for me Nero 8 crashes when i start Nero Start Smart.i've Vista with SP1(v.249) but if i start individual apps they dont crash.at first i thought it cud be a issue with SP1 but now i'm sure its not.
> so any solutions as of now?



did u run the process I suggested ?? I am egger to know !!!


----------



## assasin (Oct 23, 2007)

when nero Vision crashes i get the following:
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BEX
  Application Name:	NeroVision.exe
  Application Version:	5.0.0.6
  Application Timestamp:	46b2f47f
  Fault Module Name:	MSVCR80.dll
  Fault Module Version:	8.0.50727.1412
  Fault Module Timestamp:	46a846a8
  Exception Offset:	00008aa0
  Exception Code:	c000000d
  Exception Data:	00000000
  OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	16393
  Additional Information 1:	e287
  Additional Information 2:	f77df8fc81db5ad5460b652fe432f11e
  Additional Information 3:	650f
  Additional Information 4:	e51272b9e2a63200bd5ecaf7bad6ef7d

When Nero Start Smart crashes:
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	NeroStartSmart.exe
  Application Version:	8.0.3.0
  Application Timestamp:	46b8b7e1
  Fault Module Name:	kernel32.dll
  Fault Module Version:	6.0.6001.16633
  Fault Module Timestamp:	46b3f781
  Exception Code:	40010006
  Exception Offset:	0001a9b1
  OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	16393
  Additional Information 1:	6660
  Additional Information 2:	96a48fc024827699e464b57e00527c57
  Additional Information 3:	0a72
  Additional Information 4:	afbd27a4ee3900c0cc272f29086987f5


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

> when nero Vision crashes i get the following:
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BEX
> Application Name: NeroVision.exe
> ...



ok so it is confirm in ur case too 

thank you for running the test..


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nero fixed the bug in vista or not ?


----------

